# Aalglocke + Knicklicht



## MarcusS. (19. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute, 

Wollte euch nur mal eben meine neuste Errungenschaft vorstellen. [emoji16] Wer kennt nicht das Problem du bestückst deine Grundrute neu nimmst sie und feuerst das Blei mit schmackes raus. In dem Moment wo du voll durchgezogen hast fällt dir ein "verdammt meine Glocke" und du kannst ihr noch ein letztes mal zuwinken. Daher hab ich mir mal überlegt wie man dieses Problem lösen könnte. Tja und so bin ich zu meiner folgenden Konstruktion gekommen. Jetzt kommt erstmal die Erprobungsphase aber vielleicht hat ja einer von euch schon Anmerkungen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge. [emoji6]

Also lasst hören, 

Mfg Marcus

















Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3


----------



## magut (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aalglocke + Knicklicht*

ich nehm die Glocke VOR dem Wurf und auch VOR dem einholen ab, da mir das Gebimmel sonst gewaltig auf den Zeiger #q
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## Bassey (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aalglocke + Knicklicht*

Deine Konstruktion wäre mir irgendwie viel zu schwer für dieses Vorhaben.


----------



## Kauli11 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aalglocke + Knicklicht*

Was Magut geschrieben hat,kann ich nur unterstreichen.

Du willst dir die dicke Konstruktion doch nicht wirklich an deine Rutenspitze schrauben? #q

Da gibt es auch fertige Kunststoffhalter für jeden Spitzendurchmesser zu kaufen,an denen Glocke befestigt ist und Knicklicht eingesteckt werden kann. #h


----------



## MarcusS. (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aalglocke + Knicklicht*

So schwer ist das nicht da alles aus Alu ist. Naja ganz an die Spitze hätte ich das nicht geschraubt. 

@Kauli hättest du da eventuell nen link? Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3


----------



## MarcusS. (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aalglocke + Knicklicht*

Schnell mal gestöbert [emoji6] und festgestellt alles umsonst [emoji36] dann werd ich mal in der bucht bestellen [emoji5]

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aalglocke + Knicklicht*

Umsonst?

Nö, hat Dir doch Spass gemacht, das zu entwickeln, oder??

Es gibt auch Leute, die bauen sich selber Ruten auf, obwohl sie die fertig kaufen können..

Das macht Spass, damit ists nicht umsonst...


----------



## Cormoraner (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aalglocke + Knicklicht*

Mein Tipp, ein Stück Tesastreifen. Damit kannst du das Knicklicht wunderbar an die Spitze bringen. Funktioniert auch einwandfrei mit Aalglocke oder elektrischem Bissanzeiger!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aalglocke + Knicklicht*

Moin, ich nehme einfach eine Plastik - Wäscheklammer.Auf die eine Seite kommt das Knicklicht, und auf die Spange der anderen Seite kommt das Glöckchen.Passt an jede Rute, und kann man auch im Winter mit klammen Fingern gut abnehmen.Wenn es mal schnell gehen soll und das Ding in die Gegend fliegt, lässt es sich gut wiederfinden.


----------



## Harzangler# (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo miteinander, ich habe mir eine Möglichkeit aus Seilklemmen einfallen lassen. Festgeklemmt wird sie normal mit der unteren Mutter. Die obere Mutter und die Langmuttern werden miteinander gekonntert, und können je nach Bedarf nur mit Knicklicht oder nur mit Glocke oder halt mit beiden benutzt werden.


----------



## Tobias85 (14. Juli 2021)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich an meiner Rutenspitze eine Metallklammer mit Muttern festziehen wollen würde...


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2021)

Ich sag mal an ne 5,99 Ruten vom Lidl-Grabbeltisch - die man bei 'ner Kontrolle schnell ins Gebüsch oder den Fluss wirft - vielleicht noch aber ansonsten....never!
Einfache Knicklichthalter sind billig und machen nicht die Rute kaputt(gibt es sogar mit LED Beleuchtung):








						Aalglocke.Doppelglocke mit Knicklichthalter oder LED Leuchte Bissanzeiger  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Aalglocke.Doppelglocke mit Knicklichthalter oder LED Leuchte Bissanzeiger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Juli 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich an meiner Rutenspitze eine Metallklammer mit Muttern festziehen wollen würde...



_"Nach fest kommt ab." _
alte Handwerkerweisheit


PS: Aalglöckchen sind generell zu meiden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Juli 2021)

Ich verwende normale Schraub-Aalglocken und nehme die beim Einsatz NIE ab - drangeschraubt bleibt drangeschraubt, ständiges Installier-Gefummel bei Nacht ist viel zu stressig.

Sollen die Dinger halt rappeln, so what. Bin da komplett unempfindlich - ist IMO reine Einstellungssache. Ein Dragster-Rennen ist um einiges lauter.

Meine Angelkollegen sehen das schon immer ganz genau so. Da wir ohnehin immer mitten in der Pampa angeln, schellen wir uns da entspannt gegenseitig her. Juckt bei uns niemand.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Juli 2021)

Harzangler# schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander, ich habe mir eine Möglichkeit aus Seilklemmen einfallen lassen. Festgeklemmt wird sie normal mit der unteren Mutter. Die obere Mutter und die Langmuttern werden miteinander gekonntert, und können je nach Bedarf nur mit Knicklicht oder nur mit Glocke oder halt mit beiden benutzt werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 379750



Zeige doch bitte einmal einen an einer Rutenspitze montierten Bissanzeiger. Dann sieht man glaube ich mehr und hat eine bessere Vorstellung von Deinem Patent. Ansonsten hätte ich zunächst auch noch etwas Bedenken, mir das "Heavy Metal" an meine heißgeliebte alte Sportex zu klemmen.

Die Idee finde ich aber schon mal gut, so ganz das Gelbe vom Ei sind diese im Laden zu kaufenden Halter ja tatsächlich nie gewesen. 
Obwohl ich generell eigentlich kein so großer Fan von Aalglöckchen bin.


----------



## Minimax (14. Juli 2021)

Harzangler# schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander, ich habe mir eine Möglichkeit aus Seilklemmen einfallen lassen. Festgeklemmt wird sie normal mit der unteren Mutter. Die obere Mutter und die Langmuttern werden miteinander gekonntert, und können je nach Bedarf nur mit Knicklicht oder nur mit Glocke oder halt mit beiden benutzt werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 379750


Die sehen toll und hochwertig aus. Aber ich teile die Bedenken der Vorredner hinsichtlich Metall-auf-Karbon, wär mir ne Nummer zu heikel. Plus: Die wiegen doch wenigstens 10g, das gibt doch ein minutenlanges Nachschwingen in alle Richtungen, wenn man nicht gerade den stockicksten Stock verwendet-
Ich stelle mir die Praxis mit den wirklich sehr edlen Haltern schwierig vor


----------



## vonda1909 (15. Juli 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich verwende normale Schraub-Aalglocken und nehme die beim Einsatz NIE ab - drangeschraubt bleibt drangeschraubt, ständiges Installier-Gefummel bei Nacht ist viel zu stressig.
> 
> Sollen die Dinger halt rappeln, so what. Bin da komplett unempfindlich - ist IMO reine Einstellungssache. Ein Dragster-Rennen ist um einiges lauter.
> 
> Meine Angelkollegen sehen das schon immer ganz genau so. Da wir ohnehin immer mitten in der Pampa angeln, schellen wir uns da entspannt gegenseitig her. Juckt bei uns niemand.


Erst kommst du dann lange  nix und dann wieder du...auch andere  angeln in der Pampa und finden das  nicht immer lustig  wenn du da so ein Lärm machst.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Juli 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Erst kommst du dann lange  nix und dann wieder du...auch andere  angeln in der Pampa und finden das  nicht immer lustig  wenn du da so ein Lärm machst.



Wer tatsächlich alleine am Wasser ist und weit und breit niemandem mit dem ständigen Gebimmel stört, der kann diese Glöckchen wohl ganz gut verwenden. Ansonsten empfinde ich deren Einsatz aber auch als ziemlich nervig. Beim Nachtangeln habe ich meine aufgestellten Ruten für gewöhnlich stets im Auge, egal ob mit Knicklichtpose oder leuchtendem Einhängebissanzeiger gefischt wird. Da braucht es eigentlich keine zusätzlichen akustischen Signale, wie etwa das Gebimmel von Aalglöckchen.

Für eine ab und zu einmal etwas abseits aufgestellte "Bonusrute" habe ich mir eigens einen einfachen Fox Micron MX Bissanzeiger besorgt. Dieses praktische Teil kann man von der Lautstärke her so einstellen, dass es bei einer Aktion an der Rute nicht direkt wieder Fuchs & Hase aufweckt, die sich zuvor schon gute Nacht gesagt hatten.

Solange mir am Wasser also kein Angelbruder mit seinen Aalbimmeln auf die Nerven geht, solange kann natürlich jeder machen was er mag.
Bei Elektrischen Bissanzeigern verhält es sich übrigens genauso. Da gibt es ja auch einige Experten, die mit ihrer 3er oder 4er Batterie unbedingt die ganze Nacht beschallen müssen. Die Dinger kann man wenigstens kurz leise- oder ausschalten, wenn man an den Ruten herumfummelt.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die sehen toll und hochwertig aus. *Aber ich teile die Bedenken der Vorredner hinsichtlich Metall-auf-Karbon, *wär mir ne Nummer zu heikel. Plus: Die wiegen doch wenigstens 10g, das gibt doch ein minutenlanges Nachschwingen in alle Richtungen, wenn man nicht gerade den stockicksten Stock verwendet-
> Ich stelle mir die Praxis mit den wirklich sehr edlen Haltern schwierig vor


Musst du mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen.


----------



## Wollebre (15. Juli 2021)

diese alten Bimmeldinger müßten verboten werden. Wenn da son Typ ein paar Meter neben dir mit seinen Ruten am hantieren ist, dann ist der kurz davor in den Teich zu fliegen....


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Juli 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> diese alten Bimmeldinger müßten verboten werden. Wenn da son Typ ein paar Meter 20m neben dir mit seinen Ruten am hantieren ist, dann ist der kurz davor in den Teich zu fliegen....


Wie wenn sich einer freiwillig 20m neben dich Setzen würd.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Juli 2021)

Ich Angel immer mit Glocken nachts, das lockt die Aale an…
So kann ich mich auch mal anders beschäftigen ohne ein Biss zu verpassen und kann mir sicher sein das mein Wurm noch ok ist …Gerade wenn die gut beißen und man muss oft beködern, verpasst man keinen Biss…


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Juli 2021)

Diese Aalglöckchen mögen sicherlich ganz nett sein und man braucht nicht extra Knicklichter etc. zu kaufen aber sie sind auch extrem nervig.
Wobei, rein auf den Anbiss bezogen passen die Dinger schon. Viele Angler lassen die Bimmeln aber ja auch beim Auswerfen und Einholen an der Rutenspitze.
Das ist es ja im Grunde erst, was sie nervig dauerhaft durch die Nacht klingeln lässt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diese Aalglöckchen mögen sicherlich ganz nett sein und man braucht nicht extra Knicklichter etc. zu kaufen aber sie sind auch extrem nervig.
> Wobei, rein auf den Anbiss bezogen passen die Dinger schon. Viele Angler lassen die Bimmeln aber ja auch beim Auswerfen und Einholen an der Rutenspitze.
> Das ist es ja im Grunde erst, was sie nervig dauerhaft durch die Nacht klingeln lässt.



Geh einfach mal an einem größeren Fluss/Kanal auf Grund angeln und du wirst auch Glöckchen lieben lernen. Da kannst fast immer alles andre völlig vergessen, weil untauglich bei hochgestellter Rute.


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Juli 2021)

Also Aalglockenbauer aufgepasst:
Problemstellung
1. zu laut
2. Schnurverhederungsminimierung / Vermeidung
3. Verlustminimierung beim Auswerfen durch Mangel in der Halterung.

Das ist doch eine Kinderaufgabe., dies zu lösen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juli 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Geh einfach mal an einem größeren Fluss/Kanal auf Grund angeln und du wirst auch Glöckchen lieben lernen. Da kannst fast immer alles andre völlig vergessen, weil untauglich bei hochgestellter Rute.



Na gut - in dem Punkt wohl 1:0 für Dich.  

Ich denke bei hochgestellten Ruten bzw. unter den beschriebenen Voraussetzungen sind diese Glöckchen vielleicht tatsächlich nicht so verkehrt.
Wobei sie auch dort nach wie vor sehr nervig sein werden, wenn man sie beim Einholen und Auswerfen an der Rutenspitze lässt.
Die meisten Angler werden das aus Gründen der Praktikabilität wohl auch machen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juli 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Geh einfach mal an einem größeren Fluss/Kanal auf Grund angeln und du wirst auch Glöckchen lieben lernen. Da kannst fast immer alles andre völlig vergessen, weil untauglich bei hochgestellter Rute.



Seh ich auch so - wenn man bei hoch aufgestellten Ruten ständig auf die Spitze glotzt - und das auch schon mal im Sitzen auf dem Stuhl , bekommt man

"Nackenstarre".

Das Glöckchen hat aber auch Nachteile, wenn man es beim weiten Wurf dran hat, kann sich die Schnur drum legen und es reißt Alles ab - oder das Teil geht fliegen, etc.

Ich finde das ganz spannend, wenn man am großen Fluß im Umkreis von mind. 500m. hören kann, was die Konkurrenz so treibt ... bischen nächtliches "Gebimmel" hat an der Weser/dem Rhein doch schon Tradition 

Ich hab´ auch keine Lust bei jedem Käffchen nachts um 3 panisch auf die Spitzen zu gucken - man möchte ja auch mal die Atmosphäre am Wasser geniessen , den Blick schweifen lassen - wenn es dann bimmelt, ist man sofort hellwach ....  *bimmelbimmel *

R.S.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so - wenn man bei hoch aufgestellten Ruten ständig auf die Spitze glotzt - und das auch schon mal im Sitzen auf dem Stuhl , bekommt man
> 
> "Nackenstarre".



Dafür gibt es heute doch die moderne Technik. Per auf die Rutenspitze ausgerichteter Kamera und Livestream auf des Anglers Smartphone kann man ganz bequem - aus allen Positionen heraus - das Geschehen verfolgen. Mal schauen welcher Gerätehersteller dieses steile System nun rausbringt? Mitlesen werden die hier ja sicherlich auch.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Juli 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Geh einfach mal an einem größeren Fluss/Kanal auf Grund angeln und du wirst auch Glöckchen lieben lernen. Da kannst fast immer alles andre völlig vergessen, weil untauglich bei hochgestellter Rute.


20 Jahre am Rhein  auf Aal ohne Gebimmel so wie die Kollegen  auch also  sowas  von überflüssig  bimmeln  bei Zug so wie wenn der Aal los  läst


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so - wenn man bei hoch aufgestellten Ruten ständig auf die Spitze glotzt - und das auch schon mal im Sitzen auf dem Stuhl , bekommt man
> 
> "Nackenstarre".
> 
> ...


Und im Handy  Filme schauen....


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juli 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und im Handy  Filme schauen....


Ich hab´ gerade kein Handy.

Wenn ich angeln gehe , bin ich in der Natur und nicht in einem Computerspiel.

Smartphone-Zombies, die gefühlt in jeder Lebenslage drauf starren, sind mir suspekt

R.S.


----------



## seatrout61 (16. Juli 2021)

Ok, wenn es denn unbedingt Aalglöckchen sein sollen...aber was um Himmels Willen will man an den käuflichen Plastikdingern durch Eigenbau noch verbessern? Günstig, integrierter Knicklichthalter bzw. nachleuchtend, Rutenschonend...

Selber bin ich am Fluß (eher ein Flüsschen) auf LED-Bissanzeiger für die Rutenspitze umgestiegen, blinken bei hochgestellter Rute langsam rot und bei Biß schnell grün. Am See nutze ich elektr. Bissanzeiger mit Einhänger, die Rutenspitze zeigt Richtung Wasser (möglichst kein/kleiner Schnurwinkel).


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juli 2021)

Es bleibt also festzuhalten, dass diese Glöckchen unter bestimmten Bedingungen durchaus noch ihre Daseinsberechtigung genießen. Bleibt weiterhin festzuhalten, dass deren Dauergebimmel aber vielen Anglern auf den Wecker geht. Das viele Gebimmel resultiert wohl aus der Nichtdemontage vor Einholen oder Auswerfen der Ruten. Warum wird nicht demontiert? Wohl aus Bequemlichkeit, das sehe ich sogar ein.

Daher scheint mir hier ein gewisser Entwicklungsbedarf zu bestehen. Aalglöckchen, mit einem Handgriff montier- bzw. demontierbar. Fest genug um, im Eifer des Gefechtes, nicht doch einmal unbeabsichtigt von der Rutenspitze zu fliegen, falls nicht abgenommen. Der Sitz muss möglichst verhedderungsfei gestaltet sein und die Rutenspitze geschont. Hmm? 

Diese Glöckchen sind generell gesehen ja eigentlich gar nicht verkehrt. Man kann sie immer wieder verwenden und es braucht keine Elektrizität oder irgendwelche chemischen und wieder endenden Reaktionen. Der korrekte Einsatz macht scheinbar die Musik, gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme am Ufer ist also angebracht.

In einem alten Angelbüchlein, mit allerlei Tipps & Tricks, sah ich einmal eine Anleitung für den Bau eines Bissanzeigers mit Aalglöckchen und Mausefalle.
Inwieweit so etwas am Ufer handhabbar ist, ohne sich die Finger zu klemmen, das müsste einmal erprobt werden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war die Falle an einem Stab / Bankstick aufrecht stehend unter der Rute / Schnur montiert. Mittels eines Clips war die Schnur mit dem Auslöser verbunden. Am Schlagbügel war dann die Aalglocke montiert. Vielleicht etwas für die Bastler & Tüftler unter den Aalglocken-Spezies?


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Juli 2021)

Eure Kommentare haben mich dazu bewogen, auf die Suche zu gehen. Diese Konstruktion ist schon wenigstens 15 Jahre alt, aber durch die moderne Technik eines elektronischen Bißanzeigers schon lange nicht mehr benutzt worden. Und trotzdem hat sie alles, was sie haben soll. Sie klemmt sich im Ring ein, ist dadurch verdrehsicher, die Schnur kommt nicht mit ihr in Verbindung und mit einem Handgriff ist sie ab oder angebaut. Nur Gewaltwürfe, da ist sie etwas schwach beim Wurf. 
Die hölzerne Wäscheklammer mit der doppelten Aalglocke.










Denn unteren Teil des Holzes habe ich damals auf die passende Länge gekürzt, die Glocken sind einfach mit Heißkleber auf die Wäscheklammer geklebt. Patentgebühren fallen hierfür nicht an.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juli 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Eure Kommentare haben mich dazu bewogen, auf die Suche zu gehen. Diese Konstruktion ist schon wenigstens 15 Jahre alt, aber durch die moderne Technik eines elektronischen Bißanzeigers schon lange nicht mehr benutzt worden. Und trotzdem hat sie alles, was sie haben soll. Sie klemmt sich im Ring ein, ist dadurch verdrehsicher, die Schnur kommt nicht mit ihr in Verbindung und mit einem Handgriff ist sie ab oder angebaut. Nur Gewaltwürfe, da ist sie etwas schwach beim Wurf.
> Die hölzerne Wäscheklammer mit der doppelten Aalglocke.
> Anhang anzeigen 379985
> 
> ...



Eine super Sache und ein Knicklicht könnte man Bedarf auch noch irgendwo dranbasteln. So eine Klammer scheint mir für Aalglöckchen schon das Optimum zu sein, nur leider sind die im Handel erhältlichen Krokodilklemmen wahrlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Juli 2021)

Siehe Foto: 
Die kommt der Sache schon ziemlich nahe. 
Die passen für Feederruten oder ähnlich schwache spitzen.
Sie sind auch relativ leise. 

Weis nicht obs da mehr Sorten für verschiedene Durchmesser und Hersteller gibt.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...56AF6&selectedIndex=188&ajaxhist=0&ajaxserp=0


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Juli 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Eure Kommentare haben mich dazu bewogen, auf die Suche zu gehen. Diese Konstruktion ist schon wenigstens 15 Jahre alt, aber durch die moderne Technik eines elektronischen Bißanzeigers schon lange nicht mehr benutzt worden. Und trotzdem hat sie alles, was sie haben soll. Sie klemmt sich im Ring ein, ist dadurch verdrehsicher, die Schnur kommt nicht mit ihr in Verbindung und mit einem Handgriff ist sie ab oder angebaut. Nur Gewaltwürfe, da ist sie etwas schwach beim Wurf.
> Die hölzerne Wäscheklammer mit der doppelten Aalglocke.
> Anhang anzeigen 379985
> 
> ...


Nicht schlecht, aber die Schnur kann sich wieder einhängen. Das Klemmen hält sicher besser und schonender als Krokodils-Klemmen


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Juli 2021)

Ab besten geht immer noch die Schnur hinters Ohr oder an den Zeh gebunden.
Wird zwar auch laut, wenn da richtig einer dran schnalltzt. (Wildes Fluchen hallt durch die Nacht)
Aber dem Wollebre sein 20m Nachbar kann nicht feststellen, ob man eine Fisch hat, oder in eine Glasscherbe getreten ist und jault wie ein Hund.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so - wenn man bei hoch aufgestellten Ruten ständig auf die Spitze glotzt - und das auch schon mal im Sitzen auf dem Stuhl , bekommt man
> 
> "Nackenstarre".
> 
> ...



Desweiteren kann ein geübtes Ohr auch in völliger Dunkelheit problemlos orten welche der Glocken gerade bimmelt, ohne auch nur ansatzweise auf die Ruten zu starren.
Das Gerücht mit nervigen Nachbarn die alles wachbimmeln hält sich ja anscheinend hartnäckig..hab ich selbst noch nie erlebt.
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, das wir hier nicht gleich auf Nachbars Schoß sitzen sondern reichlich Abstand halten.
Und wenn würde ich mir eher darüber Gedanken machen warum es bei dem da andauernd bimmelt und bei mir passiert nix.

Viel schlimmer sind doch diese Dauerfunzler, die meinen die halbe Nacht permanent übern Teich leuchten zu müssen mit ihren Baustrahlern, nur weils grad im Schilf gezirpt hat. Dagegen sind Glöckchen doch noch ganz harmlos.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich hab´ gerade kein Handy.
> 
> Wenn ich angeln gehe , bin ich in der Natur und nicht in einem Computerspiel.
> 
> ...


Dann kann man doch auch des Nachts seine Rutenspitzen  im Auge haben und muss nicht den Glöckner von Notre Dame machen


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Juli 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann ein geübtes Ohr auch in völliger Dunkelheit problemlos orten welche der Glocken gerade bimmelt, ohne auch nur ansatzweise auf die Ruten zu starren.
> Das Gerücht mit nervigen Nachbarn die alles wachbimmeln hält sich ja anscheinend hartnäckig..hab ich selbst noch nie erlebt.
> Liegt vielleicht auch daran, das wir hier nicht gleich auf Nachbars Schoß sitzen sondern reichlich Abstand halten.
> Und wenn würde ich mir eher darüber Gedanken machen warum es bei dem da andauernd bimmelt und bei mir passiert nix.
> ...


Ja wenn  du im Minutentak  die Grundeln fütterst  mach ich mir Gedanken  ob dir die Würmer  früh genug  ausgehen und endlich Ruhe ist


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juli 2021)

Wo Grundeln sind, angle ich grundsätzlich nicht mit Würmern...macht auch herzlich wenig Sinn, ein Plagegeist (Wollis) langt schon.
Abgesehen davon nutze ich nur Glocken an der Elbe oder eben im Winter wenns auf Quappen geht, denn da kannste nix andres gebrauchen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Juli 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer sind doch diese Dauerfunzler, die meinen die halbe Nacht permanent übern Teich leuchten zu müssen mit ihren Baustrahlern, nur weils grad im Schilf gezirpt hat.



Stimmt! Die gibt es ja auch noch am Wasser.
Die Welt ist ein schlechter Ort, ich sage es euch.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Juli 2021)

Ich glaub, da wird jeder seinen Weg finden, wie es für ihn am bessten passt.

Ob jetzt auch einige dabei sind, die das Aalglöckchen und ein Knicklicht ans Ohrläppchen oder den Zeh zwicken, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Juli 2021)

@ vonda1909 

Kann man, muss man aber nicht.

Jeder, wie er mag.

Aber es gibt schon Gewässer ( bspw. Vereinssee ) , wo ich das nicht machen würde, weil das Klingeln der Aalglocke ( unliebsamen ) Besuch anziehen könnte.

Da gibt es die ein oder andere "Gestalt" , die nachts um den See schleicht, gerne auch besoffen mit der "Clique".... setze mich da lieber an weiter entfernte, verborgene Stellen.

Da wäre die Aalglocke ein Wagnis. Am großen Industriefluss sehe ich da keine Probleme.

R.S.


----------

